# Best not wordpress blogging platform?



## Minmeo (Dec 30, 2014)

Wordpress is okay but I want to use something new. What is a good blogging system that is not wordpress but still has lots of features? I looked at ghost because lot of people say its good but it seems to basic. This will be for testing and not real use for now.


----------



## ModyDev (Dec 30, 2014)

Ghost is awesome behind Varnish-Cache

Here is some blogging platforms for you to try out.

1- Anchor

http://anchorcms.com/

2- Dropplets

http://dropplets.com/

3-  Bolt

https://bolt.cm/

Good Luck making a decision


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 30, 2014)

You should probably be more specific in your needs.  

I blog with Jekyll, and have also used Pelican.  Both are static site generators - you write a post, then update your site.  Disqus for comments (which I'm not 100% comfortable with because it's a centralized tracker but I haven't explored alternatives).


----------



## MannDude (Dec 31, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Disqus for comments (which I'm not 100% comfortable with because it's a centralized tracker but I haven't explored alternatives).


I'd recommend against Disqus, simply because I've got it blocked on all my devices via Ghostery so never see it, and rarely temporarily allow it unless it's an article where I _really_ want to read the comments (but never post). Only thing worse than Disqus, in my opinion, is Facebook comments on articles. At least Disqus isn't connected to individual's social media presence. 

I'd actually be interested in seeing a thread comparing Disqus alternatives, because certainly there are people who are privacy oriented who don't want to use Disqus but also don't want to implement a full blown blog platform like Wordpress to allow comments to be made on pages/articles/posts. Hmm.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 31, 2014)

> Best not wordpress blogging platform?


B2evolution, Habari, Textpattern



> I'd actually be interested in seeing a thread comparing Disqus alternatives


LiveFyre (used by CNet, Mashable, WordPress plugin available) is probably the biggest competitor but in terms of privacy it's about the same as Disqus.


----------



## trvz (Dec 31, 2014)

Go hardcore, use blosxom.


----------



## blfr (Dec 31, 2014)

Ghost is pretty bare, yes. I like it though.

For comments, I've been meaning to use nodeBB. Sadly, the integration is currently broken and awaiting a fix.

What kind of features are you looking for?


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 31, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I'd actually be interested in seeing a thread comparing Disqus alternatives, because certainly there are people who are privacy oriented who don't want to use Disqus but also don't want to implement a full blown blog platform like Wordpress to allow comments to be made on pages/articles/posts. Hmm.


I don't think there's a way implement comments without something running on the server side.  So either you use some centralized place like disqus (paste in their javascript) or you have a php/whatever running on your server, receiving AJAX calls and storing it in a DB.  Or your whole blog is php/whatever-based.

Not that having server-side php is bad or anything.  I haven't searched but I'm going to guess someone has coded a host-your-own-disqus.

Alternatively...I wonder if javascript could talk to some cloud service to store stuff (I'm thinking something like Azure Tables).


----------



## Minmeo (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you everyone. I will check out these suggestions.


----------



## IntegralHost (Jan 2, 2015)

Top 10 Blogging systems:

http://web.appstorm.net/roundups/self-publishing/the-10-best-blogging-platforms/


----------



## blfr (Jan 2, 2015)

That post is over four years old. It doesn't reflect the current options, present quality of hosted services, and features defunct Posterous (now Posthaven but with a significantly different offer).


----------



## VPN.SH (Jan 6, 2015)

Minmeo said:


> Thank you everyone. I will check out these suggestions.


I can also recommend Ghost. Very nice alternative, and seems like it has a bright future.


----------



## dnom (Jan 6, 2015)

raindog308 said:


> Alternatively...I wonder if javascript could talk to some cloud service to store stuff (I'm thinking something like Azure Tables).


If it could, security would be the big issue.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 7, 2015)

I am quite finished with blog engines.

Currently I am on the CMS train - and found one quite unique system: http://monstra.org/

Flatfile CMS with a nice and simple admin interface.

Templates and Plugins are quite easy too.


----------

